# It's DONE! (My soap workshop)



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can see all the pics of FB (even if you personally are not on there, since I put them on my biz page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Little-Flower-Farm/114442135240679 ) but here are a few. We need to put on a few finishing touches, but it's essentially finished!

Shelves with soaping oils and butters, soap molds, additives, lotion ingredients, small wheeled cart has FOs and EOs









Where I'll make soap. Closer to the corner is the laundry soap station.









More shelves. Packaging materials, and on the further shelves, soaps, ready to go. Mike wants to get more "high speed" storage for finished soaps in the future. Curing soaps are on the "end cap" but you can't really see it from this angle. 









Stove, microwave, soap wrapping station.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, what a great work space!!!! Love it!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks wonderful! Congratulations! Caroline


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It all looks great! And I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm turning green here!!! Looks amazing and I bet it will be a dream to work in.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

great job! Why is the sink on a platform? Just curious?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks amazing!!!! Congrats! I bet you are super happy to have your own space!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The sink is on a platform because we had to hook into the pipes already in the house, and the floor of the house is about 17 inches higher than the floor in the garage. So, in order for the sink to drain, it had to be elevated or we had to install a pump. Putting the sink on a platform was easier and less expensive than using a pump to pump the water up to the drain.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow - I'll have to show my husband. He already thinks I have way too much stuff....he'll see I'm not alone!


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks great! Congratulations, I am pea green with jealousy


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Stacey, it's spectatular! I'm so happy for you. I've been working on my area as well. What a lot of work you've done.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful, now that is an inspiration.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Way nice Stacey! I am jealous Gald you will be able to make your products in one area 
Tam


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Very Nice, Stacey! You will enjoy the new and larger space.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stacey you must be thrilled! I am still in my tiny space, but do have my storage building now...I have quit predicting when I will be in my new space!!! Get something down on the floor where you stand all the time so you don't hurt your back. Have you got to soap in there yet? Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Stacey, that is awesome! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not yet, Vicki! I was hoping to do it yesterday but had to get my son moved into the old soap room. He's (very high functioning) autistic and we've tried having him share a room with his younger brother but he's just so sensitive to sounds that he doesn't sleep well with someone else in the room. So he's been happily camping on the couch in the family room in the basement for some time now, in spite of having a bed somewhere else! But I am hoping to make some soap there today! I don't know what I am going to do with everything in one place and no having to run back and forth between my room in the basement and the kitchen!!


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

congrats!


----------

